# 1rst gear doesn't work - No Friction Disc



## MisfitUT (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Hope this hasn't already been answered. I searched threads and only found an Ariens post similar to this but I have an older Simplicity that doesn't have a friction disc...

I have an older Simplicity...7hp MN1691413 SN 12719 (1990-96 I believe they were made). 

Got the machine for free from a family member. Cleaned the carb and got it running nicely until I tried testing it. When I tried testing the gears I found first gear doesn't work. 2nd worked fine..reverse etc but not first. I tried it multiple times with multiple results. This is what it would do.

1rst try -Machine would move forward half an inch then stop for 2-3 seconds..then move forward half an inch etc.. 
2nd try - Machine didn't do anything
3rd try - Worked fine..walked forward with it for several feet..stopped and let up the lever in surprise/jubilation...went to depress the lever again to see if it really worked or if I imagined it...and it didn't do anything...didn't move forward at all.

I took off the backing plate after researching some things on youtube and got excited to tinker/learn something about the machine only to be dumbfounded when my snow blower doesn't have a friction disc...just my luck...

Is this a gear problem or something more simple like the "shift control adjustment"? I'm new to small engines and am afraid i'll make things worse if I just start tearing into things without having much of a clue.

Thanks for any help/info/advice
Mike


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep you have a Peerless transmission model 700-027.

Parts and Diagrams for Simplicity 1691413 - 755E, 7HP 22" Snowthrower (S/N 13781 & Below)


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome Misfit. Good luck with your dilemma. You've certainly come to the right place for help and advice.
Larry


----------



## MisfitUT (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link Simplicity. I guess that means I should open up the transmission then to have a look at the gears then? Was hoping it might be something more simple like the shift control adjustment. Guess ill try that first to see if it has any effect and then open up the transmission. Baptism by fire right?!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*tranny*

Don't open the tranny yet, check the linkage adjustment along with the mounting bolts and the intermediate gear alignment first.

I've bought, refurbished and sold a bunch of Craftsman blowers with that tranny in them. Have yet to have a gear problem with them. Shift linkage misadjusted - yes. Loose mount bolts - yes. Broken mounts from neglect - yes. Even if the mount is broken, I've come up with a way to fix that too that is easy and cost effective.

Get some shots of the tranny setup in yours and I'm sure we can help.

Worst case, look for a Craftsman 536.882xxx or 536.886xxx parts machine. They should have the same basic tranny in them (anywhere from 3-5 speed) and I've yet to find one that wouldn't interchange with another, discounting the difference in gear count.

Paul


----------



## MisfitUT (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info Paul. I'll get started on it tonight hopefully. I'll post an update when I get it figured out.


----------



## MisfitUT (Oct 24, 2013)

Update - Got it fixed. It was just minor adjustments. The actual shift plate that shows you what gear you are in/shifting to is adjustable to allow the gear shift arm to move further left or right. A few quick adjustments and it works great. Glad it wasn't something major. Thanks for the advice/input/help everyone.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

MisfitUT said:


> Update - Got it fixed. It was just minor adjustments. The actual shift plate that shows you what gear you are in/shifting to is adjustable to allow the gear shift arm to move further left or right. A few quick adjustments and it works great. Glad it wasn't something major. Thanks for the advice/input/help everyone.


 Good to hear.


----------

